# Motivation



## Arsen Gere (5 Apr 2012)

I've got a tri in Eilat in a couple of weeks.
I now have the motivation to go as fast as possible.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-17620925


----------



## bathtub (6 Apr 2012)

I was going to race in Eilat too but pulled out due to the expense and booked up for world's in New Zealand for a few hundred pounds more than it would have cost for Eilat and for 3 times longer stay. Glad I did now as it can get stressful enough at major races without the added stress of being bombed.

But Good Luck anyway and have a great race.


----------



## 007fair (10 Apr 2012)

eek! Trying to find a suitable smiley  or  or


----------



## Arsen Gere (12 Apr 2012)

bathtub said:


> I was going to race in Eilat too but pulled out due to the expense


 
You probably did the right thing. None of the fights join up from uk local airports to the ones to Tel Aviv/Eilat. Then some of the bikes will go by road to Eilat from Tel Aviv. It is expensive too. Security is going to be a right pain. Nothing in the bike box except the bike. Prepare to be stopped by uniformed and plain clothed security people...

Turkey might be better next year, but Turkey in June! It will be warm.


----------



## Arsen Gere (4 May 2012)

FWIW Tel-Aviv is a nightmare. Long queues, wheels bust off bike box. Bent rear mech. Searches.
Woman behind me was strip searched because she had a pacemaker. The card she carried, the zip and hole in her chest were not enough.

One of the elites on the way out had kit in her bike bag and they went through everything. Even took inner tubes out of boxes, x-rayed the bike. Sent her back and forth through a metal detector, escorted her through the check-in to departures.

Hotel staff in Eilat had pistols, the small mall had a metal detector you had to walk through and the security guards had guns.
The hotel was nice and the staff were helpful and tolerant of bikes in the rooms and all over the foyer.

Most traffic was curtious to cyclists and there were lots of cyclists. They beep their horns to let you know they are approaching not in anger.

I ran up the beach towards the border with Jordan and turned left up a road and back to the hotel. I've never jogged round a minefield before.
Mid day was baking hot 38c. Apart from the 2 days of dust storms, so the late arrivals had a 4 and a half hour bus trip from Tel-Aviv.
Water was 20c so nice enough without a wet suit although a lot of age-group people wore them, but none of the elites did.

My bike and luggage turned up 2 days after I got home.
The people of Eilat did a great job, the rest of the trip was a nightmare.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2012)

Sorry, but I wouldn't race in Israel on principle (and it's not the only place BTW).


----------

